# The Annual Encampment Question



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Is the road open?


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Two questions this year*

Did last year's fire burn down to the river? That could make the Encampment a real mess. Better call the USFS about the roads and the fire. May have to hike in for a first-hand look.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

My impression is that the fire never made it into the Encampment drainage. Stayed well to the south and east of the portion that gets run.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Better idea*

Forget the hike - see if Cory will do a flyover. 

I would love to run this but am gone the 8th to the 18th. Maybe it will still be running then. Have fun!


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Confirmed, unless we're thinking of different fires the Beaver Creek Fire didn't affect the Encampment at all.

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/map/4797/8/60063/

Things are just getting good! Bummed you'll be out of town.


----------

